# Last Dive of the Year.



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

2011 was an awesome year, and we were lucky enough to get one more dive in before it was over. Had a last minute visit from the “Tax Collector” on the last dive, but we managed to get out of 2011 without losing any fish.

At the end of such a great year, I want to thank those who made it all happen:

A special thanks to everyone I was able to dive with this year: Michael, Zach, DT, Dillon, Jeremy, Chelsea, Mark and of course my Beautiful & Awesome wife Ashley who bought me a new BC for Christmas. You guys Rock.

Also, thanks to MBT for diving tips, training and for keeping prices low so we could get out under the water this year as many times as we did without going broke. 

Last but not least, thanks to everyone here on the PFF who asked questions some of us hadn’t thought of, gave answers and tips, offered reports and/or posted video of good times under water.

Here’s to a safe 2012! And may GoPro release their new flat-lens housing soon in 2012, so that my video will look better! I’m trying to hold out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very Nice!
That was your first AJ if I'm not mistaken?
Nice shark also, Alyssa really wants to see one.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We need to dive together this year also, maybe Alyssa and Ashley can meet. I'm so ready for some warm weather/water.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice video. Those inshore wrecks are covered with sandbar sharks. They get the heart pumping don't they


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, Even though I anticipate seeing sharks every time I dive, they still give a little bit of a "Pucker Factor" when they do show up


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome video, I hope to dive a lot more in 2012...


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> We need to dive together this year also, maybe Alyssa and Ashley can meet. I'm so ready for some warm weather/water.


We will definitely have to make time for a dive in 2012. 

Yeah, that was my first (Speared) AJ. Not as big as the one you shot on the Pete though. There were many larger fish down there, but I chose to pick on someone my own strength. I didn’t stone him and he made me work for it a bit. Awesome experience though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's good that you got one!
I'm ready for a little fight, I had my boat out today and it just didn't seem right not diving.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked like a Bullshark to me!!!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

After seeing a photo, my friend Michael suggested that it was a Caribbean Reef Shark. After a little internet research, I am leaning towards the reef shark as well. It didn’t have that boxy Bull look, it was more streamline. I have never seen a Caribbean Reef shark before, but I have seen my fair share of Bulls. Also, while it was in no way shy, it didn’t have that honeybadger/bullshark attitude. I almost lost a trolling motor to a bullshark one time. 

The vid got a little fuzzy when I uploaded it, but the up close and personal view I had of the shark looked a lot like the ones on google under caribbean reef shark images.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out sandbar shark on google. I'm betting that's what it is. Hard to tell from the video, but I catch a sandbar every time I try on the Liberty. Easy to mistake for a bull, but like you said the snout is not as boxy. The body is much more lean.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

A sandbar shark is certainly a good possibility. Whatever it was, im just glad it left me alone and found its own fish. I would hate for things to get ugly. :boxing:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great viedo!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

+1 Bull Shark


----------

